# Anyone from Manchester nh?



## brandonyatessr (21 Apr 2018)

Truing to start a clup around here to go out on rides based in Manchester Nh...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2018)

Hi Brandon.

This is mainly a UK forum so you probably won't have much luck. There a few members in the USA who may be able to suggest where to look.


----------



## Zipp2001 (31 Jan 2019)

I'm in Winchendon, Massachusetts so a little to south for you, but I do ride up into Milford, NH. often.


----------

